# Hood Release and Horns



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

So I want to move the hood release to fit full size horns in my Nissan Titan 09... does this sound like a possible thing to do?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Sure it is…you might need to manufacture some sort of metal bracket to install it somewhere else, but should NOT be that hard at all, depending of course on where and how it is mounted now.


----------



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

Was wondering if the cable could just be shortened and the stock release moved back a bit


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Carnines said:


> Was wondering if the cable could just be shortened and the stock release moved back a bit


I don't think you actually need to shorten it, if nothing else you could just twist it a bit to shorten it. You could also cut it and reinstall the catch by using one with a set screw.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Turn it 90 degrees and mount it above the horn possibly. The you would reach aboe the horn and pull towards the center of the vehicle. Alternately place it below the horn.


----------

